# Rejuvenating a Red Sea Max 130



## Jaymar (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey all,

i am a newbie taking over a neglected tank. the tank is RSM 130 Original. It's been running for about 8 years and has in it:

1 clown
1 Damsiel 
1 Yellow Eyed Tang
1 Diamond Goby 
1 sand starfish
1 cleaner shrimp
1 Peppermint Shrimp
and lots of Rock and a Green Star polyp.

as of now, the only thing updated it the power head, from the original 2 to the new one they released, which is one.

for this tank i am primarily looking to host these fish and add some simple coral to grow. For example: some polyps, Mushrooms, Leather and Anemones.


as a student i have a tight budget, so please keep that in mind!

This is my first tank and i am very excited to flip it around and prove to the original owner (my Dad) how beautiful it could become!

I'm looking for advise on where to begin and how i can begin to turn this into a thing of beauty.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Heat management is a big issue with them. The fans get noisy and fail so keep an eye on those. Note the voltage and size and get a few replacements from a discount electronics store to have them at the ready. 

I don't recall what type of connectors they use but get some terminal connectors to make future replacing easy. Also get sicone grease to fill the screw heads and wire insertion ports to prevent corrosion.

Getting there is the easy and fun part...keeping it there is a bit of work and planning 

HTH


----------



## Jaymar (Mar 5, 2018)

wtac said:


> Heat management is a big issue with them. The fans get noisy and fail so keep an eye on those. Note the voltage and size and get a few replacements from a discount electronics store to have them at the ready.
> 
> I don't recall what type of connectors they use but get some terminal connectors to make future replacing easy. Also get sicone grease to fill the screw heads and wire insertion ports to prevent corrosion.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
What do I need the connectors for?

Also can you PLEASE recommend a led light fixture to instal in my hood instead of my current T5? I really need something and I can't find one anywhere!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

*LED for RSM 130*



Jaymar said:


> Thanks!
> What do I need the connectors for?
> 
> Also can you PLEASE recommend a led light fixture to instal in my hood instead of my current T5? I really need something and I can't find one anywhere!
> ...


hey hope this is not too late for you, 
I have the same tank I used a retrofit kit from nano box easy to install and works amazing
pricy and you have to wait for it to be manufactured and shipped ( took 6 weeks for me)


----------

